# Mr Moo Mr Swany Mr Herf Herf



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

As promised, here's the damning evidence of a GREAT time yesterday. We spent 5hrs on the patio at Wings!









Swany, Moo, Me









Moo smoked CIGARS? Who knew :dunno:









Swany, smoking a beli' and freezing his arse off, but he's Army Strong and wouldn't admit it!









Now, here's the Moo we all know and love. He was shavin' off some fine plug all day. Mmmm...









Dan made the pipe look so good, I had to join in!









Swany, enjoyin' a Legend Ale, Bolivar CC and mostly Moo's Jacket!









Moo, taunting us with the Cigar of the Day! 2004 Cohiba Lancero! All he could do was grunt and say, "this is THE cigar, this is THE cigar."

While great, the "Wings on Fire" were only on fire if you were wearing a training bra and the "Extreme Heat" required eye liner and a skirt. Otherwise, they tasted great. Garlic buttered shrimp disappeared in no time and received zero complaints. 

This was one of the most enjoyable, if small, herfs I've ever attended. Not a single lull in the conversation and before we knew it, we were losing the sun and had to call it a day.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks awesome guys. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Now that's a herf, I'd like to add to my "bucket list".

Thanks for sharing this with us! :tu


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice but cmon you let Mr Moo the pipe guy have the best cigar of the day


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> Very nice but cmon you let Mr Moo the pipe guy have the best cigar of the day


I know, right? And to think, I actually had it in my grubby hands! I nearly cried when he bit that pig tail. It was like watching a sad ballet. :smoke:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> I know, right? And to think, I actually had it in my grubby hands! I nearly cried when he bit that pig tail. It was like watching a sad ballet. :smoke:


you let him bite the tail off an '04 Cohiba lancero?...I would think you'd whip out a guillotine and scream "SACRILEGE!!!!" if he tried to do that.

still,it looked like a fun time...it's not the number of people at a herf,it's the people that are there that matter.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you let him bite the tail off an '04 Cohiba lancero?...I would think you'd whip out a guillotine and scream "SACRILEGE!!!!" if he tried to do that.
> 
> still,it looked like a fun time...it's not the number of people at a herf,it's the people that are there that matter.


Actually, bro, the whole point of the pig tail is to avoid the need for a cutter. It's INTENDED to be bitten off. It renders the perfect draw hole. 

Had he even gotten close with a cutter, then, I _would _have screamed "SACRILEGE".


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice, Looks like a fantastic afternoon..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn you guys look like you had a great time!
I am jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Oh Man____! That's beautiful!
I'm so happy for youse Guys! :high5:



Herf N Turf said:


> Swany, Moo, Me
> 
> a day.


:director: Hey Mr. Mayor!
What's your secret for getting those things lit? :mrgreen:

.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

A great time it was. It was nice getting away from post for a day and just relaxing with great company and even some decent cigars. 

Ill be here till sometime in Nov, if anyone is interested on getting together let me know, and Im sure if Don is in town he'll be down too. Until next time gents


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

fiddlegrin said:


> .:director: Hey Mr. Mayor!
> What's your secret for getting those things lit? :mrgreen:.


Bake at 375* for 35 minutes then old one end in habanero sauce until it starts to smoke! :shock:










An afternoon well spent; and, no, I didn't know about biting pigtails off cigars until Don clued me in the other day. Nips and spit - perfect. Oh, and one other thing - I low-keyed it. The Cohiba was better than I let on.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks like a great time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

What a great time nothing better nothing.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks and sounds awesome and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

That's exactly what lifes all about.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh man, looks like you guys had a blast! Thanks for sharing the pics Don.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Actually, bro, the whole point of the pig tail is to avoid the need for a cutter. It's INTENDED to be bitten off. It renders the perfect draw hole.
> 
> Had he even gotten close with a cutter, then, I _would _have screamed "SACRILEGE".


Whoa! Never knew that. Thanks Herf...learn something new every day.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Ive had some of my best herf's as well with just a few close buddies , libation , and great conversation. Its one of lifes special times and glad you shared and enjoyed!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice pictures! It's always fun to see BOTLs come together for an enjoyable herf!

Two things I wanted to bring up though: Moo has less spots than I imagined him to have, and zero hooves. This is disappointing. Also, in the first photo, does he have a live goldfish in his mouth?


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like a great time. Good pics and nice smokes. I have yet to try a pipe.. but one day!


----------

